
Foundations of Geopolitics (1997) - aglavine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundations_of_Geopolitics
======
AnimalMuppet
That's terrifying. Russia should take the Tibet, Mongolia, and Xinjiang, and
give _Australia_ to China to compensate? And what Australia thinks of this is
irrelevant? Lovely.

There's a reason all of eastern Europe wanted into NATO - to protect
themselves against exactly this kind of aggressive "geopolitics".

Russia is trapped in a 19th-century view of the world. That would be merely
unfortunate, if it didn't affect their neighbors...

~~~
aglavine
You can't say that they didn't stick to a strategy.

